# Best TS near Golden BC?



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 2, 2009)

A group of us are heading out Golden BC way in mid-late March and looking for a 2 or 3 bdrm resort in the Golden area.
My RCI account is pretty slim on pickings near Golden.

Are there any resorts that I should be looking into around the Golden BC area???


----------



## RIMike (Feb 2, 2009)

Aaron Kristen said:


> A group of us are heading out Golden BC way in mid-late March and looking for a 2 or 3 bdrm resort in the Golden area.
> My RCI account is pretty slim on pickings near Golden.
> 
> Are there any resorts that I should be looking into around the Golden BC area???



I am not sure there are any TS in Golden....we stayed in Fairmont, BC about an hour south.  Any of the Fairmont TS are ok.  WE stayed at Fairmont Mountainside Villas, but Riverside, Hillside are also fine.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 17, 2009)

Panorama Resort by Invermere is probably the closest one to Golden.


----------



## eal (Feb 17, 2009)

Bighorn Resort is a little closer to Golden than Panorama.  Also Heron Point in Invermere is somewhat close.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 17, 2009)

eal said:


> Bighorn Resort is a little closer to Golden than Panorama.  Also Heron Point in Invermere is somewhat close.



Where is Bighorn Resort? I wasn't aware of a T/S in Invermere. I grew up in Windermere. When I think about it, Panorama probably isn't any closer than Fairmont time-wise.


----------



## eal (Feb 17, 2009)

Bighorn Meadows (II BIG) is in Radium, and Heron Point (RCI #6287) is in Invermere.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 17, 2009)

Bighorn is definitely closer to Golden.


----------



## Kola (Feb 23, 2009)

Bighorn is a nice resort, I visited it but never stayed there. I would certainly prefer it to one of the Fairmonts. Take a look:

http://www.bighornmeadows.ca/


K


----------



## Gintyman (Feb 23, 2009)

there is a time share rci at 
radium which called 
radium valley leisure resorts 
nice indoor pool and red center 
all units are vaction homes and are quite nice


----------



## calgarygary (Feb 23, 2009)

If you are not totally committed to RCI, I came across an auction that includes one week stays at Kicking Horse Mountain Resort.  The auction doesn't start for a couple of days and these auctions typically have a reserve of 50% of the retail value.  

I have nothing to do with the auction site, so this is not an ad but can say that I have purchased a cruise, a flight and a car through various canada.com auctions.


----------



## foxsandy (Feb 27, 2009)

Marble Canyon at Fairmont Hotsprings .Huge 2800 feet .3 ,4 some have 5 bedrooms .pooltable,very nice place..


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Feb 27, 2009)

foxsandy,
My inlaws stayed at Marble canyon last August. TOTALLY loved it. Was a 3 bdrm, and was massive for them and the other couple staying there.

I am currently looking through RCI, with no luck, for Marble canyon for late March. The girls can go visiting hot springs, and my buddy and me can drive up to Golden to go snowmobiling.
However there is nothign coming available for Marble, or Radium through RCI.
thoughts??


----------

